# ISO Rubs for Ribs



## rjhunt (Jul 1, 2001)

It's summer barbeque time! I'm looking to find new and exciting rubs for ribs. Anyone want to share?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

RIB SEASONING
Makes about 2 cups

The rib seasoning is a dry rub that should be applied 15 minutes before grilling; the barbecue sauce, warmed up in a saucepan, is an ideal accompaniment to the finished ribs.

1 cup sugar
1/2 cup salt
2 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons red pepper
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon ground celery

In a medium bowl, mix together all ingredients. Store in a tightly sealed jar.

-------------
However, I much prefer pastes. Here's a good one.

A SPICE PASTE FOR THE THRILL OF THE GRILL

This paste is wonderful with steaks, chicken or veal chops. Rub the chops with the spice paste and refrigerate for four to six hours before grilling. Bring to room temperature and grill over hot coals until medium rare, about four minutes per side.

Makes about 3/4 cup

Ingredients

2 tablespoons cumin powder 
2 tablespoons curry powder 
2 tablespoons sweet paprika 
2 tablespoons coriander seed, cracked 
2 tablespoons black peppercorns, cracked 
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1/4 cup olive oil 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons minced fresh oregano 
1/4 cup minced fresh cilantro

Preparation

Combine the cumin, curry powder, paprika, coriander seed, peppercorns, cinnamon and salt in a small cast-iron skillet. Dry roast over medium-low heat until spices begin to smoke but not burn, about 3 to 5 minutes. Transfer the roasted spices to a large bowl. Add the olive oil, garlic, oregano and cilantro and mix well. Refrigerate in an airtight container for up to 3 days.

Never tried this one on ribs but I don't see why it wouldn't work...



[ July 09, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

A thread on the subject had already been started on this board.

You should go there for more.


----------



## rjhunt (Jul 1, 2001)

Thanks, Pooh. Too many forums. Hard to know where to post. Guess I'll learn as I go.


----------

